#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Θέματα που δεν υπάγονται στις παραπάνω θεματικές κατηγορίες >  > > >  >  > Διάφορα (γενικά) >  > > >  >  >  Τιμές πετρελαίου θέρμανσης.

## SMBD

---

----------


## george66

Κάπου εκεί βρίσκονται και στην περιοχή μου, (0,548 /λιτρο σήμερα που ρώτησα) με τάσεις ανόδου (όπως κάθε χρόνο) μόλις αρχίσουν για καλά, τα κρύα του χειμώνα. Βάλε και τον ειδικό φόρο που νομίζω ανακοινώθηκε ότι θα αυξηθεί, καταλαβαίνουμε τι θα επακολουθήσει.

----------

